

Is this a good name for a company? - waleedfi

Hi,<p>I'm trying to pick up a name for a web company I want to create and would much appreciate your help. The company will run and manage a number of web properties owned by the company (similar to Demand Media).<p>So far, I've come across this name: Mivious<p>I specifically have a few questions regarding the name:<p>- Does the name have any meaning in any language? I have checked and haven't come across anything, but are you aware of any meaning or usage of that name?
- Is this a good name for this type of company or any company in general?
- How does it sound to you?
- Is it easy to pronounce and remember?<p>Many thanks for your help.
======
Khao
I speak French and can say this doesn't ressemble any word and does not create
any confusion. It's easily pronounceable and is overall very good in my
opinion.

~~~
waleedfi
Thanks a lot

------
haakon
It sounds almost like "devious", which might be negatively connotated (but
English is not my first language, so what do I know). It's also phonetically a
bit close to Mevio (a podcasting company at <http://www.mevio.com> ), so if
you're in a similar business, perhaps it could be problematic.

Otherwise it sounds and looks cool, and good luck.

~~~
proexploit
Devious was also my first thought, possible self related "me being devious".
You may have some people who think that but many may not as well.

------
akaak
If you are planning to model to support various properties what about Omvious
(may be more memorable)? Om from <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Om> or from
_Om_ ni. Domain seems to be available.

Mivious sounds simple, memorable and catchy. btw, i would have said it the
same way: Meh-Vee-Us.

~~~
waleedfi
Thanks a lot. I think Omvious is a very good name. But to be honest, I feel
Mivious sounds a little better (probably easier to remember?).

Also thanks for confirming the pronunciation. I thought this is how it's
pronounced, but as English is not my first language I wasn't completely sure.

------
ra
It's a brandable, it's pronouncable and rememberable. It's registered:
<http://whois.domaintools.com/mivious.com> (to you?)

It's fine.

edit: For trademark searches check USPTO and ipaustralia

~~~
waleedfi
Thanks a lot. Yes, it's actually registered to me.

Also thanks for pointing out that I need to check whether the name is a
registered trademark. I'm going to have a look on that.

------
imjonathanlee
It stands out as a unique name. It might slip my mind the first few times when
I see it, but I could see it sticking around once it becomes popular.

~~~
waleedfi
Thanks a lot.

------
peng
It's okay. It a bit generic and sounds a lot like "Oblivious" or "Obvious" --
but since it's not a consumer-facing brand, you should be fine.

------
thmzlt
Sounds fine (and does not create confusion) in Portuguese as well.

~~~
waleedfi
Thanks a lot.

------
nametoremember
My-Vee-Us. Not bad at all. Good luck with whatever you're doing.

~~~
waleedfi
Thanks a lot. I thought it can also be pronounced as Meh-Vee-Us

------
sirwitti
sounds good to me too. it does not have any meaning or soundalikes in german.
so good luck :)

~~~
waleedfi
Thanks a lot for your feedback.

